# Chestnut Grove Whisky Bottle



## MAKOOKAM (Dec 7, 2010)

My neighbor gave this to me (along with some others). Any Idea as to it's history or what it may be worth?


----------



## MAKOOKAM (Dec 7, 2010)

...


----------



## sandchip (Dec 7, 2010)

What a neighbor!


----------



## botlguy (Dec 7, 2010)

That is a BEAUTIFUL example of that bottle. It is not rare but still quite desireable in my opinion. The form is classic, called a Handled Chestnut.

 DO NOT pick it up by the handle or let anyone else do so, they are FRAGILE and a broken one effects the value tremendously. 

 I believe the C.W. stands for Canada West but I am not positive in this case. Usually the British spelling is WHISKY rather than WHISKEY. Tastes as good either way


----------



## epackage (Dec 7, 2010)

I sold one last year here for $60 I think, nice bottle


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 7, 2010)

Quite a bottle! The whittling is stunning, especially when contrasted against the subtle grace of the neck and handle.. very nice piece, you should take your neighbor out for a steak dinner!


----------



## MAKOOKAM (Dec 16, 2010)

Great! Thanks for the information.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 16, 2010)

Welcome to the forum,...Great looking bottle you have there!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2010)

Its priceless


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Jan 3, 2011)

The C. W. stands for Charles Wharton, a Philadelphia Whiskey Merchant, who sold the Chestnut Grove brand from 1859 to about 1870.  The ealriest bottles are pontiled.  There are at least 8 different molds from Wharton.  Bottle is worth several hundred dollars, but is not super rare.


----------



## MAKOOKAM (Sep 11, 2011)

So, I'm looking to sell finally. What do you all think the actual worth is? I'd like to have a good idea before I put it on ebay. I'm seeing form 60-several hundred dollars in this thread...and thats kind of a wide spread in price.


----------



## tigue710 (Sep 11, 2011)

It's worth whatever people bid for it on eBay, if you don't like it and don't want to keep be happy you can sell it for anything at all... It didn't cost you anything... 60 though is on the low damaged end...


----------



## div2roty (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice bottle, post a link to your ebay sale when you list it, a few of us on here may bid.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice bottle MAKOOKAM Your name backwards is the same[] The Chestnut Grove whiskey bottles in this style while not rare are not exactly plentiful either.I have one in red orange amber with its glass lid.It is not threaded like some of the Whitney made whiskey tops but had a cork wrapped around the glass.My glass top lid has ring of green oxidation on the cork portion of it.Your bottle looks to be in great shape and should easily bring 250.00 or better.Here are the some pictures of my bottle.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 11, 2011)

2.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 11, 2011)

3.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 11, 2011)

4.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 11, 2011)

5.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 11, 2011)

6.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 11, 2011)

7.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 11, 2011)

8.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 11, 2011)

9.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 11, 2011)

10. Last one thanks for posting your bottle.You can see the green oxidation in the cork.


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 11, 2011)

Fantasic neighbor, enjoy a fine bottle in our hobby.  And a special thanks to you Steve.
 RED Matthews


----------



## MAKOOKAM (Sep 11, 2011)

Beautiful shots Steve! Thanks for the information. I'll throw up a link when I put it on ebay.


----------

